# Motor Replacement



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

Hey, you guys think it'd be easier to try to find a replacement motor for my Bachmann F7B or just call Bachmann for repairs? I think I smoked it cuz it just runs really, really slow. We tried to run it on the EZ Command DCC and it did for a few mintues then just got slow. No smoke, very little smell, very little noise. But even after putting it back on a full DC setup it runs slow. I've taken it apart and nothing looks bad. So I'm thinking it fried the motor.

Whadya think?


----------



## Evan (Sep 1, 2010)

Is the Bachmann F7B DC or DCC? If it's DC and you used it on E-Z Command you probably blew the motor. This happens when you run DC and DCC at the same time while using E-Z Command. I don't really know what to do but I'm giving you this heads up. Next time run this engine on E-Z Command Number 10 Analog.


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

I did and at the time we had no other locos on the track. We had it paired up with a F7A and the A still works fine (although we're not going to push our luck so it is now waiting for a DCC swap).

I got the B unit used so I'm not sure how old it is. 

You know what, come to think of it, I think I might know why it fried. The motor setup on the B unit has a chassis ground and it has metal couplers, one of which shorted a frog on a turnout just prior to this incident. Could that have fried it? Regardless, I need to know how to find a motor for this thing. I've tried Ebay, but nothing specific for a F7 A or B. Anyone have any websites or know of a different motor that can be swapped in? Its a beefy sucker with brass flywheels. I can post a pic if it helps.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

if it is Bachmanns can motor any bachmann train will do. so get just the cheapest one that is garuanteed to run and yank the motor out of it and switch it to the F7.


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

See I lke it when I get on here cuz sometimes I figure this stuff out on my own.

It looks like Bachmann sells a replacement F7A motor for $20 and it looks an aweful lot like mine. For 20 bucks, I can try it out. Nothing else it'll be a backup for my A unit and I can pull the driveshafts and motor on the B until I get it fixed.

http://estore.bachmanntrains.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=66_68_203&products_id=1494

Thanks gc! Didnt see your post until after I posted. ^^^ As you can see, I'll just try the replacement motor from Bachmann first, then check ebay again. The ones on ebay were for Dash8's, but look the same.


----------

